# BMW X3 squashed diesel fuel tank.



## raeesaandesa123 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I own a bmwx3 2.0 diesel msport 2013, as I was driving the car it stalled, tried to restart it, the engine turned but didn't start, a diagnosis said no fuel going to engine and suggested a full service although the gauge was showing half full, on changing the fuel filter the mechanic noticed the fuel tank is empty and squashed and sucked in, why is this happened? Also put 5 litres of fuel in the tank and the engine started straight away but the fuel gauge is showing nearly full tank fuel.my question is why did this happen?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

No tank vent. Lost somehow.

At my work we were draining sludge oil from a railroad tank car through maybe a 1” hose. The mechanic forgot to open the vent and we crushed the tank car like a stepped on soda can.


----------

